# Good/Cheap Saw Blades 10" and 7 1/4" ???



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm looking for good blades for my circular, miter, and table saw. I'm cutting mostly 3/4" thick stock (plywood and 1x12). 

Anything reasonably priced that works well?

I've heard bad things about Harbor Freights blades.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

I prefer using Freud blades. You may want to check Rocklers out from time to time. They have some good specials going.
http://www.rockler.com/search_resul...and+Accessories////Saw+Blades+and+Accessories

But, if you're only after cheap blades, then check out your local HD or Lowes.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

What I have found is I keep a couple of good blades for the finish work, and a couple of not so good blades, for the chop, chop, chop.

My good blades are Freud, the rest are $20.00 range. You will be cutting plywood and I find it to be quite hard on blades. 

I feel both expensive and cheap blades have their own use.

Just what I have found.
John


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Perhaps the best all around 10" blade to own is the Freud 50 tooth combo blade, it may have the name "Diablo" on it and regardless of the labeling will be red in color. There is no substitute for using a rip blade for ripping, a cross cut blade for fine cross cutting but if you don't do a lot of sawing the combo blade is one that will get you by for most jobs. Priced around $40-50 most places. At times there will be a special which includes a 7-1/4" blade at no charge. You will find Freud blades perform well in most situations for a reasonable price.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Nick,

The Dewalt DW3106P5 10" combo pack (32T ripping and 60T cross-cut) can be often purchased for ~$30. IMHO, it's a good value for non-cabinetry work.

TTG


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought one of these on E-bay. Not a bad general purpose blade at all. Cost me $10 plus shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/UNMARKED-IRWIN-...yZ122837QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

